# Corsair XMS2 DHX CM2X2048-6400C4DHX @2,2V



## jesters (15. Oktober 2010)

Moin moin,
ich habe 8Gb,des im Titels schon erwähnten Arbeitsspeichers.
Dieser lief bis jetzt bei 2,1V mit den Timings 4.4.4.12 bei 800mhz über Monate ohne Probleme.
Jetzt habe ich die Spannung auf 2,2V angehoben und die Timings auf 5.5.5.18 eingestellt um die Riegel mit 1066mhz laufen zu lassen.
3DMark Vantage-eben getestet lief ohne Probleme,ein paar Punkte mehr ergattert(22480 statt 21...)und das System scheint stabil.
Doch nun meine Frage:ist die erhöhte Spannung für die Module noch vertretbar?,da ich gelesen habe,das diese bis 2,1V freigegeben sind.
Das Gehäuse ist gut belüftet,also kein Wärmestau-auch bei den Speichermodulen.
Kann ich die Spannung so belassen oder verkürzt diese die Lebenserwartung des Ram`s?oder lassen sich noch bessere Timings einstellen?
MfG-the jester


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (15. Oktober 2010)

Teste mal mit 2,1 kann auch sein das sie damit klarkommen...das Ding ist das selbst 2,0 und 2,1 schon viel Spannung sind...auch wenn es nicht selten ist.

Ich würde nicht die 2,1 überschreiten.


----------



## jesters (15. Oktober 2010)

thanks,werde es gleich testen-die Spannung hatte ich aus dem Einkaufsführer der PCGh


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (15. Oktober 2010)

jesters schrieb:


> thanks,werde es gleich testen-die Spannung hatte ich aus dem Einkaufsführer der PCGh



Ist doch der Speicher mit dem grauen DHX-Kühler oder??? wenn ja der lief bei mir auch mit 2,1 bei 1120 Mhz auch entnahm ich das aus der PCGH vor 2 Jahren oder so...hat sogar bei 4x2 GB gefunzt ohne Probleme...


----------



## jesters (15. Oktober 2010)

Mußte erstmal alles zurücksetzen-Rechner lief nicht stabil.
Ja,es isst der graue Kühler-alles von 2,1-2,2V ausprobiert-aber nur noch freezes
also doch wieder 800mhz-****


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (16. Oktober 2010)

Welches Maiboard setzt Du ein?


----------



## jesters (16. Oktober 2010)

Das Mainboard ist ein Asus Striker ii formula,nforce 780i Chipsatz und als Prozessor ein QX6850.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (17. Oktober 2010)

Spannung der MCH bzw. NB bitte anheben (+0,10v ~ +0,30v) testen. Speicherspannung auf 2,20xx Volt einstellen.


----------



## jesters (18. Oktober 2010)

Hat alles nichts gebracht-NB bis 1,58V angehoben und RAM bin ich bis 2,22V hochgegangen.
Starte ich Everest Speichertest oder 3DMark Vantage schmiert die Kiste ab,gehe ich zurück auf 800Mhz, 2,1RAM Spannung unn NB Automatik läuft alles wunderbar.
Gibt es noch andere Tips?
Die einsehbaren Temperaturen sahen recht gut aus-MCP 60°C


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (18. Oktober 2010)

In meinen Augen ist deine NB am ende bzw. der Speicher - mehr gibt diese Kombination einfach nicht her - ein stabiles 800er Taktverhältnis unterscheidet sich zum 1066er kaum was den System und Spielebetrieb angeht


----------



## jesters (19. Oktober 2010)

Alles klar,bedanke mich für Deine Hilfe-hätte ja sein können,das bei dem System etwas mehr geht-dennoch <<<<<<Danke-the jester


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (19. Oktober 2010)

Du kannst natürlich weiter testen - denke aber das es sich hier so verhält das ein Limit erreicht ist - wie sieht es denn einzeln aus - bekommst du keinen der beiden Speicher in den Bereich sauber - dann würde ich am Board und Chipsatz weitertesten - da meist die Speicher keine identische Maximalgrenze haben


----------



## jesters (22. Oktober 2010)

Die Speicher müssten identisch sein-everest zeigt mir an,das alle vier aus der 13. Woche 2008 stammen-einzeln,habe ich die noch nicht getestet.
Laufen jetzt scheinbar stabil @1066mhz bei 5.5.5.15-2,2v ram und ddr2contr.+30mv-ddr2 kanäle a u.b +30mV als Tipp .


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (24. Oktober 2010)

Alles klar - danke für das Feedback


----------

